# X Trail stereo aftermarket problems help



## andy237 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi I am new to this forum and have an X Trail I have just bought a sat nav stereo unit from eBay one of the china one yes I know cheapskate. but it has come with the new version of cable for the 2008 onwards mine is last of old ones. with the 2 connectors, can anyone help me what adaptors are there out there for this or is it cut and solder job they were jkind enough to send the old connectors as well so I could solder to them but some of the wires are different colours, anyone know what colours the wires are or a wiring diagram I could see

thanks

andy


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Andy,
I bought one and installed one too! What cheapo did you get? I got the Eonon d5168 and must admit after a week in the X, I think the only thing cheap about it was the 250 price.
Its an upgrade to the original cd/cassette player in terms of sound, and I no longer have just 6 cds available, I have 83 albums available on my usb key. Looks great as well. Really pleased with my install, maybe I will try and take a pic or two and upload later.

As for where you can find a connection adapter kit-- Canadian Tire. Just get the one for pre 2007 Nissans. You will have to match up the wiring to that of your new unit. One quick point. With my Eonon the pin positions were shown on the unit itself and also in the manual, however the diagram in the manual was not correct ( the one on the unit was)
The colours of the wires in the adapter should match those provided with your new unit.
The following diagram should help you. Note that the colours in red ink are the original nissan ones for our model. The ones written in black are the standard colours for the different functions and will correspond to the colour wires on your new unit.
Hmmm, seems its no as straight forward to upload an image as I thought.
I will try again later, but let me know if you actually need the diagram.

As for fitting it
To install it you can use the original cd/cassette player brackets that mount in the center stack holder. They fit on my Eonon model and you could match up 3 of the four original holes on the right and left side of the unit. Just make sure to use a marker and go around the bracket on your original cd unit so that you can easily match up the angle and hole positions on your Eonon unit. You will find 3 that match up perfectly and forget using the fourth screw its not needed. 
If you want an exact fit you will need to increase the size of the 3 bolt holes on the front of both brackets. You could do this with a drill press, a thin metal file, or any way you want. I used a dremel tool with a metal filing bit and made the tops of each hole roughly 2.5 mm higher, to allow me a bit of play to lower the unit slightly, before tightening it in. If you don't this it sits flush on top and the sides but leaves a 3-4mm gap on the bottom.
To fit the GPS receiver just pull the dash cover over your instrument cluster, and it will pop up and out. Behind there is a perfect place to tape or attach and easily pass the wire down to where your stereo wires are bunched, and so you can insert it into your Eonon. Signal is fantastic and quick. Its where Nissan installs them.

One thing else, you need to power the antenna and to do so I used the blue power amp wire in the supplied Eonon loom. For the rest you can pretty much match up the colours. Ignore and tape off the ones you don't use or need. 

As mentionned, I am really impressed with the features and the speed it boots every application with.
I didn't bother with back up camera or tire pressure sensors or tv tuner, but its pretty wild how you could expand this thing and even add on in the future.
Bluetooth works perfectly , music player with usb key is terrific and allows you to go thru file levels and find albums and tracks quickly. Sat Nav system that comes with it is great. Screen is vibrant. Lots of ways to customize or play with your display screens and button colour.
The sound quality is great and a bit more powerful than the original.
Its made my car young again!


----------



## mrmontemartens (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Andy,
did you have any trouble with the suggested NFC feature to be on your phone for it to communicate with the Eonon d5168? Thinking of getting one for my 06 X


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
The feature is there, but haven't used it as bluetooth connects super rapidly with Blackberry or IPhone and I am sure any Android based phone would as well. Any problems you might have would more than likely be linked to some of your phone's settings needing to be turned on or off , rather than any issue with the Eonon. 
I am not trying to advertise for them, but I am really happy with mine. Looks great too with the red button settings at night. GPS is great, quality of Bluetooth sound for calls is good, music player and radio interfaces are easy and video quality is very good.
They are a steal for the price. You won't regret getting one. Moreover they are pretty helpful and quick to answer any email questions you send them.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

RE the Eonon unit, just to let anyone know I have had mine for 5 months now and it works perfectly even with our recent -25 Celsius temperatures.


----------



## andy237 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi guys
SOrry not posted for bit been busy at work have fitted mine and must say sound quality is as good if not better than original. Only problem I have so far is that I cant get the steering controls to work has anyone got any ideas or do I forfit these. Sat nav good not sure about using phone with it as I also have a parrot bluetooth fitted.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So what was it you installed Andy. You never mentioned the brand and model of your cheapo?? Lol. I didn't realize pre 2008 had steering wheel audio controls.


----------



## andy237 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi yes mine is maxtron just wondered if it was possible to get the steering controls working again


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never heard of them so just checked--seems nice and on their ebay site they say its compatible with steering wheel controls. Maybe their customer service could help you out? Assuming you have the settings properly set, but maybe double check those. Were you able to identify the wiring for it in your adapter?


----------



## andy237 (Aug 3, 2013)

*stereo*

Yes was able to sort it but this one comes with the new wiring loom on post07 so had to cut connector of and rewire wasnt that hard


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So what was the problem. Did you have bad connections in your wiring loom, did you cross up some wires by mistake, or was it you did not have the settings properly set on the unit itself? I knew it came with post 07 connector, as your original posting was asking about where to get an adapter. Was there a CanBus box that you had to connect to enable your steering wheel controls to work? Curious if you had to buy an aftermarket one? Are you in Canada or elsewhere?


----------

